# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Πρόβλημα 70s ενισχυτή κιθάρας με transistor

## cybermike

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας παλιός ενισχυτής κιθάρας που καίει συνέχεια ασφάλεια. Έχω αλλάξει τα πάντα απο transistor πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις κτλ αλλα το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Μίλησα με την εταιρεία και δεν έχει σχεδιάγραμμα απο τόσο παλιό ενισχυτή. Έβγαλα τα transistor εξόδου και δεν καίει ασφάλεια. υπάρχει δυνατότητα να δώ απο την πλακέτα αν θέλει 2 pnp ή 2 npn ή 1pnp k 1npn transistor? γιατί έχω μια υποψία οτι έχουν αντικαταστήσει το ενα transistor με αλλο λάθος. Αν υπάρχει έστω κάποιος οδηγός να διαβάσω πώς να δω τι transistor λείπει χωρίς να πρέπει να μετρήσω τα παλιά.

----------


## betacord85

ουτε φωτο εχεις βαλει ουτε χαρακτηριστικα...

----------


## cybermike

carlsbro lead hornet 45 τα transistor που είχε πάνω ήταν tip132 και tip137 και αυτό που μοιάζει να δημιουργεί το θέμα είναι το 132. αντικαταστάθηκαν με αντίστοιχα αλλα πάλι καίει ασφάλεια. φώτο σε λίγο.

----------


## cybermike

20180128_212958[1].jpg
αυτή είναι η πίσω πλακέτα που έχει και το θέμα

----------


## betacord85

δεν εχει εκει το θεμα στην πλακετα με τα εξοδου εχει...βγαλε και εκει μια φωτο...σμαρτ κιτ φαση ειναι το pcb?τεσπα βγαλε να δουμε τι παιζει στα εξοδου

----------


## betacord85

για δες εδω... http://www.amprepairparts.com/schematics.htm ισως να ειναι παρομοιος με το marlin...μπορει ομως στον δικο σου να εχουν κανει μαιμουδια και να εχουν βαλει καποιο κιτ του κιλου απο τα 80s

----------


## cybermike

20180128_212958.jpg
εδώ έχω το θέμα νομίζω γιατι δεν συνδέω το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα και πάλι καίει ασφάλεια, αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου.
τα 2 μωβ τρίγωνα είναι τα transistor που ανέφερα. Ο κίτρινος κύκλος είναι το μεγάφωνο, ο κόκκινος και ο μαύρος κύκλος είναι 25vdc που πάει στο μπροστά panel που είναι η είσοδος απο την κιθάρα η μίξη και γενικά η προενίσχυση με το reverb tank. τα 2 γαλάζια είναι το σήμα που στέλνει η μπροστά πλακέτα. ο μετασχηματιστής είναι οκ.

----------


## betacord85

την απαντηση την εχεις δωσει μονος σου...εχεις βγαλει τα εξοδου στον αερα και δεν σου καιει ασφαλεια...απλο...μετρησες ενα ενα τα υλικα?

----------


## cybermike

τι να μετρήσω ακριβώς? τι θέλετε να πείτε με το υλικά? όπως προανέφερα νομίζω οτι ένα απο τα 2 τραντζιστορ που ειχε πανω ειναι λάθος δεν ξέρω να πω με σιγουρια. Πώς μπορω να δω στο κύκλωμα αν ειναι pnp η npn το τρανζιστορ που λείπει?

----------


## cybermike

κοιταξα όλα τα σχεδιαγράμματα απο carsbro αλλα κανένα δεν ταιριάζει. Δεν μου φαίνετε για πειραγμένη - αλλαγμένη πλακέτα. όταν τον έλυσα όλες οι τρυπες και οι βίδες καθώς και τα jack που εχει απο πίσω έπεφταν ακριβώς και δεν είχε κάτι που να δείχνει aftermarket πλακέτα.

----------


## Spark

> τι να μετρήσω ακριβώς? τι θέλετε να πείτε με το υλικά? όπως προανέφερα νομίζω οτι ένα απο τα 2 τραντζιστορ που ειχε πανω ειναι λάθος δεν ξέρω να πω με σιγουρια. Πώς μπορω να δω στο κύκλωμα αν ειναι pnp η npn το τρανζιστορ που λείπει?



θα μετρουσα την γέφυρα το μαυρο εξάρτημα (διπλα στις ασφαλειες) που σταθεροποιεί την τάση μαζι με τους μπλε πυκνωτές.
εαν αυτά εχουν πρόβλημα τότε καινουργια τρανσιστορ καιγονται.
να μετρήσεις με βολτόμετρο VAC στις θεσεις ~ της γέφυρας και VDC στις θεσεις + - 
να γραψεις αποτελέσματα εδω και τα ξαναλέμε

τι σε κανει να πιστευεις πως καποιος έβαλε λαθος τρανσιστορ;
τα τρανσιστορ που λειπουν εσυ τα έβγαλες; τα αντικατέστησες με νέα και κάηκαν; ειναι σίγουρο αυτο;

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Μιχάλη καλημέρα.
Για να καταλάβεις αν είναι (NPN) ή (PNP) είναι ένα τρανζίστορ κάνε το εξής:
Δες αν στον (c) του τρανζίστορ τροφοδοτείτε με (+) τάση είναι (NPN).
Αν τώρα στον (e) τροφοδοτείται με (+) τάση τότε είναι (PNP).

----------


## chip

δες την ημερομηνία κατασκευής έχουν τα τρανζίστορ. αν έχουν παλαιά ημερομηνία δεν βγαίνουν συμπεράσματα... αν όμως έχουν σύγχρονη ημερομηνία πχ... 2000 θα ξέρεις ότι τα έχουν αλλάξει...

----------


## cybermike

η Γέφυρα δουλεύει κομπλε. μόνο αυτή δεν άλλαξα γιατι ήτα το 1ο που εβγαλα και μέτρησα. έχει περίπου 25vac σε κάθε είσοδο και βγάζει 48vdc στην έξοδο. θα δοκιμάσω να μετρήσω μετά αυτά που είπε ο Βαγγέλης. Τα transistor δεν ξέρω αλλα ο ενισχυτής είχε ανοιχτεί και δεν είχε ασφάλειες μέσα οταν μου τον έδωσαν. θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω και μερικά τραντζιστορ όπως μου είπε ενας ηλεκτρονικός και να τα βάλω ανάποδα μήπως τουε είχαν καει και τα έβαλαν ανάποδα δλδ npn αντι για pnp. αυτό που με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι έχουν αλλάξει κάτι είναι οτι και τα 2 transistor εχουν ψήκτρα το σασί και είναι κουλό ενα npn να βιδώνει στο σασί γιατί κάνει σώμα με την γείωση στο σασί.

----------


## cybermike

Στις επαφές των τραντζιστορ χωρις τα τραντζιστορ πάνω έχω τις εξής μετρήσεις
           Ε         C        B
    tr1  oo,2v/33.5v/-24.7v
    tr2  00.2v/-33.6/-27.4v

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Μιχάλη αυτό που έχει τα + 33,7V στον (c) είναι το  TR1 (ΝPΝ) .
Και αυτό που έχει τα - 33,6V στον (c) είναι το TR2 (PNP).
Επίσης θέλω να δεις αν οι δύο (e) είναι ενωμένοι μαζί και πηγαίνουν στην έξοδο τότε είναι τα δύο τρανζίστορ όπως στα έγραψα δηλαδή το TR1 (NPN) και το TR2 (PNP).
Εάν  όμως  τα δύο τρανζίστορ είναι ενωμένα το TR1 o (c)  με το ΤΡ2 (ε) τότε και τα δύο πρέπει να είναι ίδια (PNP).
Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα να βγάλεις κάποια άκρη.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## mikemtb

> και τα 2 transistor εχουν ψήκτρα το σασί και είναι κουλό ενα npn να βιδώνει στο σασί γιατί κάνει σώμα με την γείωση στο σασί.



Τι, δεν έχει μονωτικες μικες και τα συναφή ενδιάμεσα? Πως γινεται αυτό? 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

Edit: μια φώτο θα μας έλυνε την απορία και δεν θα συζητάγαμε στον αέρα !

----------


## chip

κανένα δεν έχει μονοτικά ή το ένα από τα δύο?
αν και τα δύο είναι στην ίδια ψύκτρα χωρις μονωτικά αρκεί αυτό.... βραχυκυκλώνει μέσα από τους δύο συλέκτες η τροφοδοσία!!

----------


## cybermike

> Φίλε Μιχάλη αυτό που έχει τα + 33,7V στον (c) είναι το  TR1 (ΝPΝ) .
> Και αυτό που έχει τα - 33,6V στον (c) είναι το TR2 (PNP).
> Επίσης θέλω να δεις αν οι δύο (e) είναι ενωμένοι μαζί και πηγαίνουν στην έξοδο τότε είναι τα δύο τρανζίστορ όπως στα έγραψα δηλαδή το TR1 (NPN) και το TR2 (PNP).
> Εάν  όμως  τα δύο τρανζίστορ είναι ενωμένα το TR1 o (c)  με το ΤΡ2 (ε) τότε και τα δύο πρέπει να είναι ίδια (PNP).
> Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα να βγάλεις κάποια άκρη.
> Καλή επιτυχία.



Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Δεν είναι πως έλυσα το πρόβλημα και σας έγραψα. Απλά λίγο με την δουλειά και λίγο που ήρθε ο 3d εκτυπωτής που είχα πάρει αποblackfriday με έχουν κρατήσει λίγο πίσω. Δευτέρα θα πάω Φανό να πάρω τα τραντζιστορ. Τα δύο Ε με το buzzer μου δείχνει ότι είναι μαζί χωρίς τα τραντζιστορ πάνω στην πλακέτα παντα.

----------


## cybermike

20171220_154519[1].jpg
Μόνο αυτήν έχω πρίν βγάλω την πλακέτα.

----------


## mikemtb

1: είχε μωνοτικο.... 
2: τα 2 Ε που είναι ενωμένα πιθανόν να καταλήγουν στην έξοδο. Άρα τα 2 'C' το ένα πάει στο (+) (του npn) και του pnp στο (-)

via Tapatalk

----------


## cybermike

αρα αν βάλω καινούρια και τα αφήσω χωρίς να τα συνδέσω στο σασί δεν θα πρεπει να κάψει ασφάλειες και όλο το θέμα ηταν αυτο.

----------


## maouna

Αρχικά το μηχανημα εχει συμμετρικη τροφοδοσια +-35V dc περιπου και χρησιμοποιει darlington στην εξοδο.

1)Ακολουθα  το + της τροφοδοσιας στη γεφυρα ανορθωσης. θα οδηγηται στο συλλεκτη του  NPN Darlington.Σε εκεινη τη πλευρα θα βαλεις το ΤΙP132.
2)Ακολουθα το - της τροφοδοσιας στη γεφυρα ανορθωσης. θα οδηγηται στο  συλλεκτη του PNP Darlington.Σε εκεινη τη πλευρα θα βαλεις το ΤΙP137.
3)Πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις φυλλα μίκας ή σιλλικόνης για την μονωση των εξοδου απο την ψυχτρα.Ακομα και με τα φυλλα σιλικονης ,οι μεταλλικες βιδες παλι βραχυκυκλωμα κανουν.Θα χρειαστείς τα παρακατω στη φωτο.2334.jpg

Tο  μηχανημα εχει θεμα με το κύκλωμα πολωσης του σταδίου εξόδου.Οι 3 διοδοι  πρεπει να ακουμπανε στην ίδια ψύχτρα με τα εξόδου.Με το περας της ώρας  θα παρουσιάζει thermal runaway ,θα ζεστένοντε οι ψυχτρες,θα ανεβαινει το  ρευμα ηρεμίας και στην καλυτερη θα καιγεται καποια ασφαλεια μονο.Στην  χειρότερη θα παρεις τα ηχεια σου στο χέρι και τα Darlington καημενα.Ολα  αυτα ακόμα και χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο.

----------


## cybermike

αυτα που μου έδωσαν στον Δανό για αντικατάσταση των tip132 και 137 ήταν τα bcx54c kai bcx53c σωστά είναι? ναι οι 3 δίοδοι ήταν πάνω στο σασί με πάστα. θα κοιτάξω μήπως βάλω απο την εξωτερική μεριά και μία φτερωτή.

----------


## maouna

Eίναι ΒDX53C και BDX54C και όχι BCX.Ναι θα παιξουν αλλα ισως εχει αλλαξει το ρευμα ηρεμιας .Oταν τον βαλεις σε λειτουργια μετρησε ταση πανω στα ακρα μιας εκτων ασπρων αντιστασεων 0.27ωμ. γυρω στα 15mV-20mV ειναι καλα.Αν βγει πάνω απο 30mV θα εχεις θεμα.Ασε το πολυμετρο απανω και παρακολουθησε το για κανα μισαωρο χωρις σημα στην εισοδο και με τις διοδους να βρισκοντε στην ψυχτρα με παστα μαζι με τα εξοδου μονομενα με τα υλικα που σου εδειξα.

----------


## cybermike

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους. Το πρόβλημα ήταν τελικά τα τραντζιστορ. Τα αντικατέστησα πάλι με καινούρια και είναι όλα κομπλέ. έβαλα και μίκες μονωτικά και καινούρια πάστα σε όλα και είναι κομπλέ. Τον είχα μία ώρα αναμμένο χωρίς κιθάρα συνδεμένη και δεν έκαψε τπτ. Αυτο το λέω για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας που αναφέρατε. Τώρα θα πρέπει να βρώ χρόνο να παίξω κανένα μισάωρο τσίτα να δούμε πως θα τα πάει. Και μου έμειναν και 2 kit που είχα παραγγείλει με tda 7293 σε περίπτωση που δεν επισκευαζόταν να έβαζα ένα τέτοιο στο τελικό στάδιο. χεχεχε να δούμε τι θα φτιάξουμε.

----------

